
Why You Should Put Yourself Out There and Try New Products - joeyespo
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/why-you-should-put-yourself-out-there-and-try-new-products-4cd5a88510f0#.jfq97d5zy
======
billhendricksjr
I'm trying to use Snapchat so I don't feel like a grandpa, but it's not easy.
I suppose I will get used to the interactions, but the UX of the app gives me
a headache. I often feel disoriented; it seems way too complicated for the the
job it's doing.

~~~
dozzie
I have the same with Twitter's web interface every time I land there to follow
some conversation.

